# Imagestation/village Photos



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What the hell has gone wrong with Imagestation!!?

I upload an image, successfully post it, and after only moderate viewing it disappears after a short time. But, the point is, it doesn't seem to come back even days after. This is utterly useless. Anyone else having these problems?

Pics to my pc don't always load direct to the forum either with the message you cant upload this type of file, even when it is a jpg, presumably because of the setting on my camera giving a too big an image in pixels. What a pain in the nuts!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Griff you'll get that message from the upload using Roy's server when the file is more than 60K.

Try reducing the size of the image.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stopped using them ages ago. I use this now

http://members.freewebs.com/


----------

